# Today I stopped loving you



## Brian P

Я хочу сказать: Today I stopped loving you and began just to care about you.

Что вы думаете об этом замечательном переводе?

Сегодня я перестал любить тебя и начал только быть неравнодушным к тебе.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Brian P said:


> Я хочу сказать: Today I stopped loving you and began just to care about you.
> 
> Что вы думаете об этом замечательном переводе?
> 
> Сегодня я перестал любить тебя и начал только быть неравнодушным к тебе.


 
I think that this wonderful translation would sound better if it was this way:
 ...и моя любовь переросла в лишь неравнодушие...


----------



## cyanista

It's an excellent idea to change the syntactical structure, S_C, but your sentence sounds a bit "forced".

I would prefer: место любви заняла привязанность / моя любовь сменилась (спокойной) привязанностью.


----------



## Brian P

Но мой вариант грамматически правильный и понятнен? Только мой синтакс разрывный?

Is my version grammatically correct and understandable, Cyanista? Is it just that my syntax is fractured?


----------



## papillon

Brian P said:


> Но мой вариант грамматически правильный и понятнен? Только мой синтакс разрывный?


Brian, your version is grammatically correct and technically understansable. But here is the catch: in Russian the seamingly mild adjective неравнодушен is normally used in euphemistic expressions like _он к ней неравнодушен = _he has a big crush on her. So to say that love has been replaced by неравнодушие invites a lot of confusion. 

I think the Cyanista version conveys the meaning a lot better.


----------



## cyanista

Your version is grammatically correct and the syntax is not fractured. But: there's no way you can impose the original structure "began to just care" on a Russian sentence; you have to paraphrase. "Начал быть ..." is an awkward structure, in most cases we just say "стал ...". As it wasn't possible in your sentence the best idea was to change the subject of the sentence which opened lots of possibilities. 
papillon, your explanation on "неравнодушный" is great! Thank you for spelling out the reason why I didn't like this word.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

I want to know if this phrase it's correct, what i want to say it's that "Today i stop loving you for begin only to care about you" "Hoy dejé de amarte para sólo empezar a querete"
Сегодня я перестал любить тебя и начал только быть неравнодушным к тебе.
 
SPASIVA À TOUS!!


----------



## Jana337

Strange - an unusual sentence and an identical request within a couple of days? 

Anyway, merged. 

Jana


----------



## dec-sev

The process is usually accompanied by _давай останемся друзьями_. Using the phrase you spare your newly-made former boy\girlfriend long explanations.


----------



## janek

In such context, would you use the word _разлюбить_? If not, why not? 

/This is one of my favourite words in Russian from the point of view of Polish native speaker, together with the word _передумать_  /



Czy w tym kontekście użylibyście słowa _разлюбить, _a jeśli nie, to dlaczego?

/To jedno z moich ulubionych rosyjskich słów z punktu widzenia człowieka, którego ojczystym językiem jest polski - wraz ze słowem _передумать_  /


----------



## Etcetera

Сегодня я перестал любить тебя sounds OK to me, but Сегодня я разлюбил тебя is somewhat clumsy. Перестал любить is sort of a quick action, but разлюбил demands some period of thought. 
It's only my opinion, of course.


----------



## cyanista

Etcetera said:


> Сегодня я перестал любить тебя sounds OK to me, but Сегодня я разлюбил тебя is somewhat clumsy. Перестал любить is sort of a quick action, but разлюбил demands some period of thought.
> It's only my opinion, of course.



It's not only your opinion. Most native speakers would support it.  

But consider this 'philosophical' question: if you stop loving someone in just one day, are you sure it was love? I couldn't be that quick even if someone betrayed me.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cyniaste the point it' that you had been loving him/her for a long of time, and someday you woke up and you realize that the "deep" love you had it, it has dissapeared and now you begginig just to care about him.
The problem is that the original phrase was in spanish and in Spanish , we have two verbs.- Amar and Querer.
Both you can use them for love, but the first one gives the idea that the feeling it's too strong and the second one it's alittle bit lighter


----------



## cyanista

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Cyniaste the point it' that you had been loving him/her for a long of time, and someday you woke up and you realize that the "deep" love you had it, it has dissapeared and now you begginig just to care about him.



In this case, I would say *Сегодня я **понял**(**а**) / осознал(а) , что разлюбил**(**а**)** тебя. *(Today I realized I stopped loving you.) Of course, if someone wants to say 'I stopped loving you today' they are free to do so. You've seen the translations, I suppose. 

Care to tell us how come you and Brian seem to be in a telepathic contact with each other?


----------



## Crescent

А еще можно попробовать: сегодня ты стала (if you're saying it to a female, Let's hope...   )  для меня протсо другом.
It's a bit...clumsy, I guess, and not really exactly like the original version both of you requested, but it's possible to say it and be understood. 
Oh, yeah, and how come you guys both want to know that phrase??  What, are you finding out  the nice/polite ways to dump the ladies??


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Obviusly We don't want to dump it,as I said before, the bad person it's the one you're sending the message


----------



## Brian P

cyanista said:


> In this case, I would say *Сегодня я **понял**(**а**) / осознал(а) , что разлюбил**(**а**)** тебя. *(Today I realized I stopped loving you.) Of course, if someone wants to say 'I stopped loving you today' they are free to do so. You've seen the translations, I suppose.
> 
> Care to tell us how come you and Brian seem to be in a telepathic contact with each other?


 
Мигелио живёт в Мексике и я в Калифорнии. Мы соседи!
Miguelillo lives in Mexico and I in California.  We are neighbo(u)rs!
Miguelillo vive en Mexico y yo en California. ¡Somos vecinos!


----------



## dec-sev

It would definitely be the best variant. The word slipped my mind as I don't use it often.


----------

